# ICT 3years Distance Education Degree will be an Issue for PR Skill Assessment?



## lokpry (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I have completed my Bachelor Degree in Computer Science thru Distance Education 12years ago. I have more than 13years experience in the same field. In that 9years in overseas. 

Now I am planning to apply for the Skills Assessment test with my overseas experience of 9 years since I can get the employment reference letter only for that period.

I have a concern that is my distance education degree will be an issue for Skill assessment test? Please advice.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

lokpry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed my Bachelor Degree in Computer Science thru Distance Education 12years ago. I have more than 13years experience in the same field. In that 9years in overseas.
> 
> ...


Hi lokpry,

No it won't be a issue. No where in DIAC or ACS requirements its mentioned that the degree should be regular.

I myself have got degree from distance education and it has been assessed as positive.

So you are good to go.

Good luck!!

-hamster


----------



## lokpry (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Hamster, 

Thanks for the suggestion. Can i know is it necessary to add any additional written letter to state why i have studied thru distance education?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

No, its not necessary at all.


----------



## lokpry (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Hamster


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

hamster said:


> Hi lokpry,
> 
> No it won't be a issue. No where in DIAC or ACS requirements its mentioned that the degree should be regular.
> 
> ...




Hey Hamster,

I was just reading your post about Distance education and I am guessing you would be the only one who could assist me with my doubts!!

I have completed my studies full time till SYBCOM , howver my TYBCOM is through distance education, do you think that would be a problem!!

BTW - all my education thru Mumbai University......

Also, my occupation falls under the VETASSESS ... and it asks me to fill hours of study per week ... what would I fill there.

Awaiting Reply, Thanks!


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

ut0410 said:


> Hey Hamster,
> 
> I was just reading your post about Distance education and I am guessing you would be the only one who could assist me with my doubts!!
> 
> ...


No, distance education wouldn't be any problem. 

My agent filled the form for Vetassess qualification assessment, he had put in 23 hours per week, you can fill in the same.

Hope this helps!
-hamster


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Hamster!!


----------



## ksuren (Mar 7, 2015)

*Distance Education Query*

Hi Hamster,

You have good knowledge in ACS skill assessment with distance education. Request your response on below query:-

Q1- Is my qualification accessible by ACS or I need to follow some other path?

•	Bachelor degree- BCom –full time – 3 Years 
•	PGDIT (Post graduate Diploma in IT) – 1 Year- part time
•	MSc Computer Science - 1 Year- Part time- (Lateral entry with Diploma) 

Q2- How much experience will be deducted?
•	Total Work experience 13+ in IT
•	10+ Years experience after completing MSc computer science 


Regards
Suren


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Hamster,

I have received positive outcome with test point advisory for qualification of part time bachelors of engg. from Vetassess. 

I got invitation from NSW under 190 and now waiting for grant.

Can you tell me whether DIAC CO can raise query or object of claiming points for Bachelors degree which is a part time study course?

Awaiting response from you


----------



## sachin.tishu (Jul 8, 2016)

hamster said:


> No, distance education wouldn't be any problem.
> 
> My agent filled the form for Vetassess qualification assessment, he had put in 23 hours per week, you can fill in the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Hamster,

I have Master of computer science but Bachelor as NOn ICT. Experience in ICT having 12+yrs. So it would be considered as ICT Major or any deduction will happen for education fulfillment.

How many points can i get for educational qualification.


----------



## Janis1409 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Hamster,

I have seen your post regarding distance education approval from ACS .

I also have one doubt related to the same.

I have done BCA from Sikkim Manipal University through distance education .
In my degree no-where is written it is full time or part time . 

My concern is what should I mention while filling ACS that my degree is part time or full time.

Regards
Janis


----------



## pvr21 (Dec 24, 2016)

hi, i have completed my master degree and on that basic i got admission in master degree in australia and now i want to apply for 457 visa as gardner (general) and i also completed diploma in horticulture from india but when i was applying my australia student visa that time my migration agent didn't mention my diploma degree to DIBP and again i extend my visa in australia that time also not mention my diploma degree to DIBP so what is the process for inform my degree to DIBP.


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

Janis1409 said:


> Hi Hamster,
> 
> I have seen your post regarding distance education approval from ACS .
> 
> ...


Hi Janis,

Did you got your degree assess by vetassess or did you got the 15 points for the distance education degree.

Please share your experience, I'm also on same boat.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

navinchhabra said:


> Hi Janis,
> 
> Did you got your degree assess by vetassess or did you got the 15 points for the distance education degree.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I recently got +ve assessment from ACS regarding my distance 3 year ICT degree from Annamalai university....

please share your university name as i have bought CEP and can find out how it will be assessed....


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

MnBT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got +ve assessment from ACS regarding my distance 3 year ICT degree from Annamalai university....
> 
> please share your university name as i have bought CEP and can find out how it will be assessed....


Hi, I had done my bachelor of arts from Panjabi University through correspondence. I need to assess my degree through vetassess

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

navinchhabra said:


> Hi, I had done my bachelor of arts from Panjabi University through correspondence. I need to assess my degree through vetassess
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I have checked CEP for your uni and it is recognised section 1 uni.. meaning your degree will be assessed as Bachelor if you passed in first class.... 

as far as i am aware it doesnt matter if its a distance or regular course .....


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

MnBT said:


> I have checked CEP for your uni and it is recognised section 1 uni.. meaning your degree will be assessed as Bachelor if you passed in first class....
> 
> as far as i am aware it doesnt matter if its a distance or regular course .....


What if it is not passed with first class.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

MnBT said:


> I have checked CEP for your uni and it is recognised section 1 uni.. meaning your degree will be assessed as Bachelor if you passed in first class....
> 
> as far as i am aware it doesnt matter if its a distance or regular course .....



Hi,

I am applying under Internal Auditor and need to be assessed by Vetassess.

I have done my B.Com and M.Com, both through distance education at Annamalai University (both 2nd class). I have also done CA (ICAI India) and CMA (CMA India).

Could you please let me know if Annamalai University is part of CEP.

Regards
Aroon Ramarajen


----------



## tarunsharma1186 (Jan 13, 2017)

hamster said:


> Hi Hamster,
> 
> Recently, I have received positive assessment outcome attached herewith for your reference. Based on the outcome, it clearly stated that my qualification meets the requirement for the occupation "Telecommunication Engineer" with ANZSCO skill level 1, which was completed in May 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Employment deemed highly relevant can be pre or post qualification - especially as many assessing authorities consider highly relevant employment in lieu of formal qualifications. Often however it is post qualification highly relevant employment that is most helpful as the years of experience needed to be deemed "skilled" is less. 

In a nutshell: after which date were you deemed "skilled"? Use any employment that was assessed from that date to claim points in your EOI is my sense. 

Curious to hear from others too though


----------



## tanu_del9 (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query before I submit my ACS RPL assessment.
I have done Bachelor of Arts ( 3 years) via correspondence and distance education. On the ACS assessment 'Qualification' field, under 'Duration' you need to select 'FullTime' or 'Part time' option.
What should I mention ? Should I mention 'Part time' but my degree certificate and Transcript did not mention Part time.
please suggests, I could not find any help even from ACS support team

Regards,
Tanu


----------



## tarunsharma1186 (Jan 13, 2017)

tanu_del9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query before I submit my ACS RPL assessment.
> I have done Bachelor of Arts ( 3 years) via correspondence and distance education. On the ACS assessment 'Qualification' field, under 'Duration' you need to select 'FullTime' or 'Part time' option.
> ...




@Tanu ==> I would like suggest to that first check your part-time college/University 
whether your college/university is valid after supreme court orders on distance education as recently I have seen one case where one person went for EA assessment but after 2-3 months EA came back with the rejection of his assessment because of Supreme court orders and yes as my understanding, please do mention it was Part-time not full time. ..Best of Luck


----------

